# D-tech web cam drivers



## gautam15287 (Aug 17, 2008)

i need a link to download webcam drivers of D-tech company....

my os is Xp

please help me.....


----------



## rambabu007 (Jun 26, 2009)

plese give me the d-tech webcam software


----------

